# Supper



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I had Cedar planked Salmon and cooked shrimp skewers on the Akorn along with some sushi from Kroger!


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Your spot on,


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh my! Dang it man, that looks good.


----------

